# دارة لامتصاص الطاقة{الفوتونات} من الوسط الخارجي!!..نعم طاقة مجانية!



## pic2007 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]

[font=&quot]بدون اطالة فان الفكرة الرئيسية {كما هو مبين في الشكل1[/font]} [font=&quot]تتمثل في استخدام مكثفة و بين صفائح هذه الاخيرة توجد وشيعة ويفضل ان تكون ملفوفة على قلب معدني مربع او دائري الشكل[/font].

[font=&quot]لو طبقنا جهد متردد على الدخل وهو هنا اطراف المكثفة {كما هو مبين في الشكل2} فان المصباح المثبت عند خرج الدائرة وهو هنا اطراف الوشيعة سيضيئ[/font]!

[font=&quot]لو طبقنا جهد متردد على الدخل وهو هنا اطراف الوشيعة {كما هو مبين في الشكل3} فان المصباح المثبت عند خرج الدائرة وهو هنا اطراف المكثفة سيضيئ[/font]!



[font=&quot]التعليل[/font]:
[font=&quot]لقد استخدمنا هنا المجال المغناطيسي الناتج عن المكثفة! نعم اكرر المجال المغناطيسي للمكثفة والناتج عن تيار التشرد لماكسويل! وصحيح ان هذا المجال هو صغير لكنه موجود بالتاكيد!! بالرغم من ان وجهة النظر الرسمية تهمل هذا المجال بالكامل[/font]

[font=&quot]والان فان هذا التصميم يثبت بدون ادنى شك امكانية استخدام الكهروستاتيكية { الجهود المرتفعة وقليل الامبير}والاستفادة منها بشكل عملي[/font]!

[font=&quot]كما انه من جهة اخرى يثبت ان الطاقة المتحصل عليها عند الخرج تتعلق بمعامل الجودة لدارة في حالة رنين[/font]!!!! 
[font=&quot]الامر في غاية البساطة فلو اضفنا مكثفة لمحول تقليدي { مثلا على الطرف الاول للمحول} بحيث تكون المكثفة على التوازي{ او على التوالي} مع الوشيعة الاولى وكانت دائرة الدخل في حالة رنين فان الطاقة المتلقاة عند الطرف الاولي للمحول =الطاقة المتلقاة في الحالة التقليدية {بدون وجود المكثفة[/font]} [font=&quot]مضروبة بمعامل الجودة[/font]!!
[font=&quot]صحيح انها طاقة ردية لكنها اضعاف مضاعفة للحالة التقليدية[/font]!
[font=&quot]المشكلة في هذا التصميم هو انه بمجرد محاولة الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة فان مرور التيار بالوشيعة الثانوية سيعمل على تعطيل حالة الرنين في جانب الدخل! عن طريق الممانعة المنعكسة لدائرة الثانوي على دائرة الاولي، ولذلك يتم تصميم هذا النوع بحيث تكون الممانعة المنعكسة على الجانب الاولي صغيرة ومهملة في اغلب الاحيان[/font]!!

[font=&quot]وهكذا يظهر مرة اخرى ان الطاقة عند الخرج قد تفوق الطاقة عند الدخل!! وحتى لا يقول قائل ان هذا يتعارض مع قانون المصونية[/font]!!
[font=&quot]لان مصدر الطاقة هو الوسط الخارجي[/font]!

[font=&quot]ربما يكون هذا المثال مفيدا: ان الطعم المقدم من طرف صياد للسمك ليس من المهم ان يساوي كمية السمك المصطادة لان الهدف من الطعم هو جلب الاسماك فقط[/font]!
[font=&quot]قد لا يكون المثال دقيقا جدا المهم اننا محاطون ببحر حقيقي من الطاقة والتجربة هي خبر برهان[/font]! 


[font=&quot]والله من وراء القصد[/font]

[font=&quot]وشكرا[/font].​


----------



## zamalkawi (9 ديسمبر 2011)

كنت أتمنى أن أدخل في النقاش حول هذا الموضوع، ولكني لا أستطيع بسبب عدم التخصص
ولكنه يبدو موضوعا شيقا
ولي سؤال:
هل تمت تجربة هذه الدائرة؟ ولو تمت تجربتها، هل تم قياس المدخلات والمخرجات بدقة؟


----------



## pic2007 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ولي سؤال:
> هل تمت تجربة هذه الدائرة؟ ولو تمت تجربتها، هل تم قياس المدخلات والمخرجات بدقة؟


 
نعم بالتأكيد وتوجد ملاحظة فاصلة حولها وهي كالتالي:

لو قمنا بربط الخرج وهو اطراف الوشيعة بالدخل وهو المكثفة فانه سيكون لدينا أحد الحالات التالية وهي تعتمد على كيفية ربط طرفي الوشيعة بالمكثفة
1-الموجة LC المتخامدة وهذه حالة معروفة للجميع

2-الموجة LC المتنامية اي ان سعتها تزداد مع الزمن!
وهذه الحالة الاخيرة هي مانبحث عنه بالضبط!! وحتى لا ينمو الجهد ويصل الى مستويات كارثية مدمرة للدارة وجب ايقاف نمو الجهد عند حد معين آمن لعمل هذه الدارة. لقد استخدم نيكولا تيسلا ال spark gap لهذا الغرض تحديدا للسيطرة على موجته المتزايدة والاسطورية!
وها نحن بعد اكثر من قرن من الزمان فاننا نحاول اعادة اختراع العجلة من جديد!


ربما وجب التذكير ببعض النقاط المهمة:

1-حسب الموجة المتخامدة فان عبارة التيار لو تم التعويض فيها بالقيمة L<0 { كان هذا يشكل موضوع مستقل} فاننا سنتحصل على هذه الموجة المتعاظمة! وحيث يكون لنا التيار هو عدد تخيلي! وهذا مكافئ للقول بصيغة اخرى بزمن تخيلي!! لان التيار هو في النهاية شحنات تقسيم زمن{واعتقد انه تمت الاشارة الى الزمن التخيلي وضرورة الاستفادة منه في مواضيع سابقة!}
لقد عرفنا ان التيار التخيلي هو ضروري في الموجة المتنامية!
والآن اليكم المفاجأة التي تنتظرنا وهي ان فرق الصفحة بين تيار{او جهد} الدخل والخرج في التظام السابق{في حالة الموجة المتنامية} هو بالضبط 90 درجة وهذا ما يعني بصورة اخرى تيارا تخيليا! والتيار التخيلي والحقيقي يمكن ان يؤديا بنا الى مفهوم الطاقة السالبة والموجبة! { وكان لهذا ايضا موضوع مستقل! }
وهكذا فعند الاستفادة من هذا النظام بوجود حمل عند الخرج فان التيار عند الخرج نظرا لوجود ترابع في الصفحة بينه وبين تيار الدخل فلن يزيح حالة الرنين عند الدخل دائما!! هذا هو بالضبط تصميم السيد نيكولا تيسلا!!

2-ان الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية في:{ وهذه الملاحظة لها اهمية خاصة جدا من ناحية الطاقة!!!}
-المجال البعيد:فان فرق الصفحة بين المجال الكهربائي والمغناطيسي هو صفر درجة{موجة هيرتز التقليدية}
-المجال القريب:فان فرق الصفحة بين المجال الكهربائي والمغناطيسي هو 90 درجة{موجة تيسلا} وكما هو معروف لقد عمل تيسلا في هذا المجال القريب!


3-في موضوع التعاريف كنت قد اشرت الى ضرورة التفريق بين الطاقة والعمل{ولم يكن هذا مجرد نقاش للترف الفكري مثلا} واعتبرت ان العمل {الاستطاعة} هي نتيجة لتغير الطاقة{شكلها} والمثال هنا هو:

لو طبقنا جهدا عاليا عند دخل هذا النظام وهو اطراف المكثفة وحيث ان عبارة الطاقة المخزنة في المكثفة تتعلق فقط بالجهد المطبق عند اطرافها وقيمة التيار هنا غير مهمة! - من ناحية الدخل وجب ان يكون هناك شكل واحد من اشكال الطاقة وهنا هي الكهروستاتيكية مثلا- اي انه يمكن سحب طاقة هائلة من المصدر{الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق وانما يمكن تحويلها من شكل الى آخر لذلك الصحيح قول "المحول" اما العبارة المصدر فهي خاطئة بالتأكيد} ولم نسحب استطاعة من "المحول"{المصدر كما هو شائع له خطأ} وهذه نقطة جوهرية ومهمة وجب التشديد عليها!{هذا هو الطعم الذي نجلب به الاسماك لاصطيادها!!!!!!} اعني الطاقة طبعا{اصطياد الفوتونات}


ارجو ان نسمع اخبارا طيبة وخصوصا عن التجارب!!! لاننا حتما في موقع المهندسين العرب

اكتفي بهذا القدر حاليا

تحياتي للجميع وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 ديسمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ربما وجب التذكير ببعض النقاط المهمة:
> 
> 1-حسب الموجة المتخامدة فان عبارة التيار لو تم التعويض فيها بالقيمة l<0 { كان هذا يشكل موضوع مستقل} فاننا سنتحصل على هذه الموجة المتعاظمة! وحيث يكون لنا التيار هو عدد تخيلي! وهذا مكافئ للقول بصيغة اخرى بزمن تخيلي!! لان التيار هو في النهاية شحنات تقسيم زمن{واعتقد انه تمت الاشارة الى الزمن التخيلي وضرورة الاستفادة منه في مواضيع سابقة!}
> لقد عرفنا ان التيار التخيلي هو ضروري في الموجة المتنامية!
> ...



*
أخي بيك كيف حالك 

لايوجد زمن تخيلي و لا تيار تخيلي نهائي 

و لكن استخدام العدد المركب في بعض المسائل بغرض وصف النظام و سهولة حل المعادلات فقط

و في استخدامه لا نذكر ابدا ان الزمن تخيلي الا اذا كانت حالة تخيلية

و شكرا*


----------



## pic2007 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*الوقت مهم فلنحسن استغلاله*



محمد.المصري قال:


> *
> أخي بيك كيف حالك
> 
> لايوجد زمن تخيلي و لا تيار تخيلي نهائي
> ...


حسنا اخبرنا لماذا "نلجأ لأستخدام " الاعداد المركبة في الفيزياء عموما و دوائر التيار المتناوب خصوصا؟
لماذا يوجد مقاومة "حقيقية" واخرى مقاومة "تخيلية"؟
وايضا وجود تيار "حقيقي" وآخر تيار "تخيلي"؟ ما المانع اذن ان نقول بوجود زمن "حقيقي" وآخر زمن "تخيلي"؟ مع العلم ان التيار هو تعريفا شحنات تقسيم زمن؟؟؟

ولماذا هنالك طاقة ردية "تخيلية" واخرى طاقة "حقيقية" فعالة؟ برأيك؟


ملاحظة: لقد كتبت سابقا نقاطا للتذكير لذلك ارجوا ان نحسن استغلال الوقت وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع، لذا من الآن وصاعدا لن اضيع وقتي في الرد كما في المرات السابقة وعليه فيرجى ممن يعارض او يتفق مع الموضوع ان يكتب بشكل مباشر وصريح وخصوصا ممن يفترض كونه لا يخفي اي شئ اعتذر عن صراحتي 


شكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا اخبرنا لماذا "نلجأ لأستخدام " الاعداد المركبة في الفيزياء عموما و دوائر التيار المتناوب خصوصا؟
> لماذا يوجد مقاومة "حقيقية" واخرى مقاومة "تخيلية"؟
> وايضا وجود تيار "حقيقي" وآخر تيار "تخيلي"؟ ما المانع اذن ان نقول بوجود زمن "حقيقي" وآخر زمن "تخيلي"؟ مع العلم ان التيار هو تعريفا شحنات تقسيم زمن؟؟؟
> 
> ولماذا هنالك طاقة ردية "تخيلية" واخرى طاقة "حقيقية" فعالة؟ برأيك؟


*
جزاك الله كل خير أخي بيك 

لا توجد كمية تخيلية في اي شيء من الكميات الطبيعية 

يستخدم العدد المركب في اشياء عديدة
منها
1- استخدامة كمتجة اي يمكن تمثيله بيانيا مثل المتجهات
و يختلف اننا نوجد معيار المتجة بالنسبة للمتجهات اما لعدد المركب نوجد مقياس المتجه


حيث يمثل بيانيا **العدد التخيلي i و يسمى في بعض الأحيان J و هو جذر -1 **بدوران معامله بعكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة 90 درجة و لهذا يمكن تمثيله للملف 
و يكون J^2 يمثل دوران 180 درجة عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة 
و يكون J^3 يمثل دوران 270 درجة عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة اي تخلف 90 درجة في اتجاه عقارب الساعة و لهذا يستخدم لوصف المكثف
**مما يسهل حل المسائل التيار المتردد

2- يستخدم لحل معادلتان مع الفصل بينهما و التعامل معهما معا
اذا كان X=u , y=v
فإن x+i y = u+ i v
و بذالك يمكن دمج حركتان معا في نفس الوقت 

3-يستخدم لحل بعض التكاملات مثل معادلات فورييه
*




pic2007 قال:


> ملاحظة: لقد كتبت سابقا نقاطا للتذكير لذلك ارجوا ان نحسن استغلال الوقت وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع، لذا من الآن وصاعدا لن اضيع وقتي في الرد كما في المرات السابقة وعليه فيرجى ممن يعارض او يتفق مع الموضوع ان يكتب بشكل مباشر وصريح وخصوصا ممن يفترض كونه لا يخفي اي شئ اعتذر عن صراحتي
> 
> 
> شكرا.


*
هذا ما نريده دائما منك جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## pic2007 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*صحة النتائج لا تفيد بصحة المقدمات!!!*



محمد.المصري قال:


> *
> 
> لا توجد كمية تخيلية في اي شيء من الكميات الطبيعية
> 
> *




[font=&quot]الامر يشبه القول بان الاعداد السالبة هي غير موجودة ولا يمكن ان تمثل اي ظاهرة في الطبيعة؟[/font]


 [font=&quot]على العموم وباختصار شديد وللتبسيط يمكن القول[/font][font=&quot]:
[/font][font=&quot]ان علماء الرياضيات "افترضوا" وجود عدد من شأنه لو ضربناه بمتجه يكون الناتج هو متجه يصنع زاوية قائمة مع المتجه الاول{ اي انه يحيل متجه الى متجه آخر متعامد معه} حيث كان حتى ذلك الوقت ناتج ضرب متجه بالاعداد "الحقيقية" يعطي دائما متجه في نفس الاتجاه اذا كان العدد المضروب فيه موجبا او في عكس الاتجاه اذا كان العدد المضروب فيه "سالبا[/font][font=&quot]"!
[/font][font=&quot]لذلك كان الاصطلاح على ان هذا العدد "التخيلي" لو ضرب بمتجه فان الناتج سيكون متجه عمودي عليه{ حيث الدوران في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة} لذلك طبعا ينتج انه لو ضرب هذا المتجه الناتج بنفس هذا العدد سيكون الناتج في الاخير هو متجه نظير المتجه الاول! هكذا تم ايجاد ان هذا العدد "التخيلي" لو تم تربيعه فان الناتج هو ناقص واحد[/font][font=&quot]!!!

[/font][font=&quot]ربما فقط لو تمت تسمية هذا العدد بالعدد الناظمي او العمودي! لربما كان هذا افضل[/font][font=&quot]!

[/font][font=&quot]من الدراسات التجريبية للتيار المستمر وجدت بعض القوانين مثل قانون اوم ، تجميع المقاومات{ على التسلسل او على التوازي} وعند[/font] الدراسة التجريبية للتيار المتناوب ان "المعارضة" لمرور التيار والتي تبديها الوشيعة( وبشكل مشابه للمكثفة) تسلك سلوكا مختلفا عما اعتدناه ل"معارضة" مرور التيار والتي تبديها الموصلات عادة، مثال:
لو كانت المعارضة والتي تبديها الاسلاك لمرور التيار الكهربائي هي فرضا 3 اوم 
لو كانت "المعارضة" والتي تبديها المكثفة لمرور التيار الكهربائي هي فرضا 4 اوم 
فاننا نجد تجريبيا ان معارضة الدارة(المكافئة) هي 5 اوم وهذا خلاف المتوقع مثلا 7 اوم(الجمعية في جالة التوصيل على التسلسل) 
{هذه الارقام تحيلنا الى مثلث فيتاغورس هذا كل ما في الامر}
بالاضافة الى فرق الصفحة ايضا!
توجد "تجارب" للوصول الى هذه الظاهرة "العمودية" بالتفصيل الممل
بالطبع ربما يكون هذا يدرس في الثانوية! 

هذه الظاهرة "العمودية" الملاحظة هي موجودة بكثرة في الفيزياء مثلا:القوة التي تحدد باليد اليمنى

يعني في النهاية اننا نتحدث عن فيزياء الحقل{المجال} المركب(العقدي) هذا كل مافي الامر بهذه البساطة!!!

الرياضيات هي للحسابات فقط مثل الآلة الحاسبة حيث انها تختصر لنا الوقت والجهد للوصول الى النتيجة الاخيرة، اما الفروض الاولية ( التي تم وضعها في الحاسبة لاجراء عملية الحساب هنا في المثال) هل هي خاطئة، متناقضة او غير ذلك فهذا يعود الى الفيزياء 

ولكم جميعا تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اين الردود الكهربائية!!! الفيزيائية!!!*



pic2007 قال:


> نعم بالتأكيد وتوجد ملاحظة فاصلة حولها وهي كالتالي:
> 
> لو قمنا بربط الخرج وهو اطراف الوشيعة بالدخل وهو المكثفة فانه سيكون لدينا أحد الحالات التالية وهي تعتمد على كيفية ربط طرفي الوشيعة بالمكثفة
> 1-الموجة lc المتخامدة وهذه حالة معروفة للجميع
> ...


اين مشاركاتكم المباركة؟


----------

